# Rail Tractor Enterprise



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

My second 7/8's loco project is a rail tractor. It is basically a Bachmann Dizzy truck with the body of a modified diecast 1/16 scale bulldozer. The 45 tonner Dizzy truck is unmodified except for wiring it to use with a battery trailer car. It will be a simple battery power trailer car using the same speed controller I used in my rail truck. The diecast dozer body was chopped, channeled and widened. The seat was also redone and relocated. 




















Details added - air tank, muffler, foot and hand controls, grab rails and coupler pockets cast by Bill Martinsen. 




















The rail tractor painted and grunged. I still have to finish up the electronics. The trailer battery flat car will hold two crates - one for the battery pack (as seen in the pic) and the second for the speed controller and DPDT c/o switch. 




















-Brian


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 
Now that is one cool idea and a beautiful model. 
Great work, thanks for sharing the pictures. 
Rick Marty


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea and nice work! I like the weathering you did too!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is just TOO COOL!! Very nice!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks almost like an Alport bush tractor. An Australian built low cost option for logging and idustrial 2ft guage from the early 1900's to 1960's. Good work!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Rail tractor Enterprise has been finished up - 

The electronics, battery, speed control, sound card and speaker hidden in a couple of crates - 










a few pics - 




























and a minute long video - 




-Brian


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Brian.... Don'tcha just love the ITT diesel helper sound? That's a real blast. Well done... Love it...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## GearDrivenSteam (Jul 3, 2008)

Brian, 

That is real, real nice my friend. I have a critter utilizing that same power truck. Isn't it smooth? Great job.


----------

